# Sticky  NF Temperament - The "Dreamers" Portrait



## Happy

NFs are introspective, intuitive and highly *idealistic*. They are subjective, compassionate "feeler" people that desire to contribute goodness and meaning to the lives of others. They are effective at doing this through their nurturing, insightful and encouraging nature. NFs despise conflict. They will do everything they can to make sure their loved ones get along with each other and are happy. NFs are imaginitive, creatively inclined and passionate about their choice causes.

http://www.mypersonality.info/personality-types/nf-temperament/​


----------

